# Woom Kubike Kania 20 Zoll



## Sylvia81 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo.
Für meinen Sohn 115 cm, 19 KG, Innenbeinlänge 50 cm, suche ich ein leichtes Fahrrad. Welches würdet Ihr mit empfehlen? Leider gibt es in unserer Nähe, Paderborn, keinen Händler, der die o. g. Marken vertreibt. Preis/Leistung sind mir auch wichtig. Kenne mich mit Rädern nicht wirklich aus.

Danke für Antworten. 

Grüße Sylvia


----------



## Linipupini (5. Oktober 2016)

http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Fahrraeder/Fahrraeder-20/20-Kaniabike-Twenty-Large.html

http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Fahrraeder/Fahrraeder-20/20-small-Frog-52-versandkostenfrei-in-D.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvia81 (5. Oktober 2016)

Welcher Hersteller ist denn der bessere? 

Ich finde es schade, dass es die Räder teilweise gegen Aufpreis in blau gibt, z. B
 bei KUBike.


----------



## Deleted234438 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Sylvia, hast eine Nachricht.


----------



## Sylvia81 (5. Oktober 2016)

jenka schrieb:


> Hallo Sylvia, hast eine Nachricht.



Die Nachrichten stehen oben (die Links) oder was hast du gemeint? 
Lg Sylvia


----------



## Deleted234438 (5. Oktober 2016)

Zumindest bei mir auf dem Bildschirm oben in der Mitte unter Posteingang.


----------



## Sylvia81 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hm, da steht nichts.


----------



## Deleted234438 (5. Oktober 2016)

..


----------



## AndiK75 (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke das Kania ist das Bessere.

Es hat, aus meiner Sicht, die bessere Ausstattung und bring 500g weniger auf die Waage.

Ich empfehle dir mal eine direkte Anfrage an kaniabikes.eu ich denke Herr Fischer kommt dir noch ein Stück weit entgegen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrHyde (5. Oktober 2016)

Kubikes oder Kania. Warum:
- Geometrie ist besser ggü. Frog (Tretlager zu hoch)
- Preise sind höher, aber der Wiederverkaufswert ist viel höher als bei Woom oder Frog.


----------



## Sylvia81 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Preisalarm-Funktion Kania? 
Oder ist direkter Kontakt mit Herrn Fischer besser? 
Danke Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (5. Oktober 2016)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Kubikes oder Kania. Warum:
> - Geometrie ist besser ggü. Frog (Tretlager zu hoch)


wo ist denn beim frog 52 das tretlager zu hoch, es sieht doch so aus als waeren achsen und tretlager zumindest in einer linie. das finde ich bei 20"  ok.
in der sache selbst ist alles eine frage, was man bereit ist auszugeben, wenn es geht, kania oder kubikes. vom letzteren haben wir eins in 16". das ist wirklich klasse.


----------



## Sylvia81 (5. Oktober 2016)

Der Preis ist nicht unwichtig.  Wegen 500g Gewicht knapp 100€ mehr auszugeben, ist scho nicht ohne. Optisch ist da kaum ein Unterschied zwischen dem KUbike und dem Kania.


----------



## giant_r (5. Oktober 2016)

wenn dir optisch das kubike gefaellt, nimm es, du wirst es nicht bereuen.
wenn das noch zu teuer ist schau bei frog, die bekommst du gerade in england auch teilweise ziemlich guenstig oder bei pepper bikes. anstaendige raeder, aber fuer mich beide klar unter dem kubike angesiedelt.


----------



## Sylvia81 (5. Oktober 2016)

Mein Preislimit wäre so bei 400. Ich rechne mit Schutzblechen und Ständer 450€. Das Kania kostet 495 € zzgl. Schutzbleche und Ständer. Das ist schon recht viel. Möchte auch, das Rad mit Folie vor Macken schützen, gibt es da evtl. Empfehlungen?


----------



## track94 (5. Oktober 2016)

Pepperbikes solltest du dir zumindest anschauen ....haben auch immer mal Angebote meist auch vor Weihnachten .
Folie hab ich zumindest vom online Buchhändler  gekauft ,die ist von 3m und super zäh


----------



## Sylvia81 (5. Oktober 2016)

Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvia81 (5. Oktober 2016)

Verkauft Pepperbikes nur online? 
Kann man die Räder problemlos zurückschicken, wenns nicht passt? 
Wäre ja bei Kania das selbe Problem, da es in der Nähe keinen Händler gibt.


----------



## AndiK75 (6. Oktober 2016)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Preisalarm-Funktion Kania?
> Oder ist direkter Kontakt mit Herrn Fischer besser?
> Danke Euch.



Ich empfehle den direkten Kontakt.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## track94 (6. Oktober 2016)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Verkauft Pepperbikes nur online?
> Kann man die Räder problemlos zurückschicken, wenns nicht passt?
> Wäre ja bei Kania das selbe Problem, da es in der Nähe keinen Händler gibt.



Ja ist ein Online Händler aber was sollte nicht passen .
Auf der Homepage steht mindest Innenbeinl. 48 cm sollte also passen .


----------



## track94 (6. Oktober 2016)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das in Soest ein Händler sein soll der Kubikes hat ...der Weg sollte sich lohnen vorallem weil du dort einen Ansprechpartner hast und du die Versandkosten sparst


----------



## Sylvia81 (6. Oktober 2016)

Ja, habe schon Kontakt zu ihm.  Werden dort hinfahren. Danke


----------



## Sylvia81 (6. Oktober 2016)

Was haltet ihr vom conway ms100?


----------



## track94 (6. Oktober 2016)

Wenn das Gewicht wirklich stimmt ist das für den Preis i. O. 
Wenn man später später mal auf 8-10 Schaltung gehen will ist das halt wieder durch den Hinterradnaben Wechsel teurer 
Wem 7-fach reicht kanns kaufen


----------



## AndiK75 (6. Oktober 2016)

Wenn da für 50€ die Gabel gegen eine Starrgabel tauscht liegt das Rad nur noch kurz über 8kg


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sylvia81 (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke ich werde das Kania oder das Kubike nehmen. Gefallen mir am besten


----------



## AndiK75 (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich freue mich auf die Bilder. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvia81 (6. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es erst zu Weihnachten.  Aber setze dann welche rein.


----------



## Sylvia81 (6. Oktober 2016)

AndiK75 schrieb:


> Wenn da für 50€ die Gabel gegen eine Starrgabel tauscht liegt das Rad nur noch kurz über 8kg
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Bei welchen Rad? Dem conway?


----------



## giant_r (6. Oktober 2016)

AndiK75 schrieb:


> Wenn da für 50€ die Gabel gegen eine Starrgabel tauscht liegt das Rad nur noch kurz über 8kg.
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



das conway gibt es von haus aus als rigid, da muss man nichts tauschen, aber richtig, dann liegt es bei knapp ueber 8kg, wenn die gewichtsangaben stimmen. und das rigid waere dann fuer den preis ok, allerdings haben die anderen erwaehnten bereits 8fach schaltungen und somit auch nabenmaessig besser, wenn man evtl auf 9fach oder gar 10fach umruesten will.
ich wiederhohle mich, wenn du das kubike sogar in deiner naehe "probefahren" kannst und es dir zusagt, nimm es. du machst damit sicher nichts falsch.


----------



## MrHyde (6. Oktober 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> wo ist denn beim frog 52 das tretlager zu hoch, es sieht doch so aus als waeren achsen und tretlager zumindest in einer linie. das finde ich bei 20" ok.


Ich nicht. Wenn die Kinder tiefer im Rahmen sitzen, kommen sie mit den Füßen auf den Boden, ohne dass sie beim Pedalieren mit den Knien die Ohren touchieren. Bei 20" würde ich nichts mehr kaufen ohne eine Tretlagerabsenkung von 2cm oder mehr. Aktuell habe ich -2,5cm am Moskito und -4cm am Custom Bike. Sohnemann kam mit dem +1cm Rahmen überhaupt nicht klar, fuhr immer im Stehen. Das Handling beim Custom war von Sekunde 1 entspannt und supersicher.


----------



## giant_r (6. Oktober 2016)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Wenn die Kinder tiefer im Rahmen sitzen, kommen sie mit den Füßen auf den Boden, ohne dass sie beim Pedalieren mit den Knien die Ohren touchieren. Bei 20" würde ich nichts mehr kaufen ohne eine Tretlagerabsenkung von 2cm oder mehr. Aktuell habe ich -2,5cm am Moskito und -4cm am Custom Bike. Sohnemann kam mit dem +1cm Rahmen überhaupt nicht klar, fuhr immer im Stehen. Das Handling beim Custom war von Sekunde 1 entspannt und supersicher.


wow, 4cm absenkung an nem 20", wie sieht es da mit aufsetzen bei kurvenfahrt aus?
ich weiss nicht wieviel ich beim orbea mx 20 habe, aber es ist sicher nicht mehr als 2 cm absenkung, eher weniger, trotzdem sehe ich nicht, dass er da probleme mit seinen ohren bekommen wuerde.
aber sicher auch irgendwo alles  "fahrerspezifisch"


----------



## AndiK75 (7. Oktober 2016)

Das Aufsetzen hängt ja von der Kurbelarmlänge ab.

Ich habe am 24er meines Sohnes (Schrittlänge 58 cm) eine 127mm Kurbel gebaut. Damit anhat er aber das Problem das bei idealer Sattelhöhe er nich Miete mit den Beinen am Boden ankommt. Das verunsichert ihn aber sehr beim Anfahren und Anhalten.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndiK75 (7. Oktober 2016)

Bei einer -4cm Absenkung ist die Tretlagerachse je nach Reifen 214mm über dem Boden.
Das passt dann wunderbar eine 110mm Tretkurbel


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## giant_r (7. Oktober 2016)

sorry, aber wenn ich den sattel wegen der kurzen kurbel hoch stellen muss, und dann probleme habe, dass die kurzen mit den beinen auf den boden kommen (und das ist mir wirklich wichtig) und damit der eigentliche vorteil vom "tiefer im bike sitzen" auch nicht mehr gegeben ist, kann ich den wirklichen vorteil von so viel tretlagerabsenkung nicht erkennen.
aber nur meine persoenliche meinung und wir schweifen vom thema ab.
@Sylvia81: fotos sehen wir gerne auch schon frueher, da musst du bei uns nicht bis zur bescherung an weihnachten warten.


----------



## ChrissiF (7. Oktober 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> sorry, aber wenn ich den sattel wegen der kurzen kurbel hoch stellen muss, und dann probleme habe, dass die kurzen mit den beinen auf den boden kommen (und das ist mir wirklich wichtig) und damit der eigentliche vorteil vom "tiefer im bike sitzen" auch nicht mehr gegeben ist, kann ich den wirklichen vorteil von so viel tretlagerabsenkung nicht erkennen.
> aber nur meine persoenliche meinung und wir schweifen vom thema ab.
> @Sylvia81: fotos sehen wir gerne auch schon frueher, da musst du bei uns nicht bis zur bescherung an weihnachten warten.


Zwischenfrage: ist es wichtig, dass die Kids runter kommen? Meine Tochter fährt mittlerweile mit der Sattelhöhe so, dass sie nicht mehr runter kommt. Das liegt bei uns aber nicht an der zu kurzen Kurbel, sondern weil sie so einfach besser fährt. Sie kommt mittlerweile auch gut klar. Nur bin ich jetzt verunsichert, wenn das so nicht sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (7. Oktober 2016)

nein, sicher muss das nicht so sein, mir ist es nur wichtig. denn wenn wir im "gelaende" unterwegs sind, finde ich es schon gut, wenn er auch mal mit dem fuss auf den boden kommt, falls es mal an einer stelle schwierig wird. klar ist es grundsaetzlich besser, wenn die kinder sich beim pedalieren mit den beinen nicht die ohren kraulen muessen, aber eben, bei uns ist es der kompromiss aus fussspitze auf den boden um sich abzustuetzen und rundem treten. aber das machen einem die kleinen auch schnell selber klar, was und wie sie das wollen, zumindest ist es bei meinem kurzen so.


----------



## stormfagel (7. Oktober 2016)

Wir haben ab Ende Herbst ein Kania 20" drüber, da mein kurzer umsteigt auf 24". Die Räder sind top und bisher die einzige Marke die ich neben den üblichen Herstellern auch bei Rennen wirklich oft vertreten gesehen habe. Evtl. ist gebraucht ja eine Lösung


----------



## AndiK75 (7. Oktober 2016)

Ob das Kind mit den Füßen den Boden berühren kann oder nicht hängt vom Kind ab.

Mein Junior ist zum Teil noch etwas unsicher und benötigt den Bodenkontakt bei Anfahren und auch beim Bremsen.

Andere Kinder kommen auch ohne dem zurecht.

Aus meiner Sicht macht eine kurze Tretkurbel nur dann richtig Sinn wenn die Tretlagerachse auch dementsprechend tief liegt.

Ich habe nun eine 140mm bestellt und hoffe dass es mit der besser klappt. Wenn nicht werde ich die 152mm die ursprünglich dran waren wieder anbauen. Mit der 127mm kam er garnicht zurecht.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sylvia81 (7. Oktober 2016)

stormfagel schrieb:


> Wir haben ab Ende Herbst ein Kania 20" drüber, da mein kurzer umsteigt auf 24". Die Räder sind top und bisher die einzige Marke die ich neben den üblichen Herstellern auch bei Rennen wirklich oft vertreten gesehen habe. Evtl. ist gebraucht ja eine Lösung



Bitte Bilder schicken.


----------



## stormfagel (7. Oktober 2016)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Bitte Bilder schicken.



Hab dich angeschrieben.


----------



## MrHyde (7. Oktober 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> wow, 4cm absenkung an nem 20", wie sieht es da mit aufsetzen bei kurvenfahrt aus?


Bodenfreiheit ist schon ein Thema. Mit der 127er Kurbel sind nur noch knapp 6cm zwischen Boden und Ende des Kurbelarms (mit den 1,85er Reifen). Das ist komfortabel beim Geradeausfahren, aber zu knapp insgesamt. Ein Problem ist es aber nicht. Er ist das vom Cycletech Moskito gewöhnt (-2,5cm Tretlagerabsenkung und 140mm Kurbeln, standardmäßig), und stellt die Kurbeln in Kurven schon parallel zum Boden.
Optimal wäre vermutlich eine 115er Kurbel, wie @AndiK75 auch sagte. Suche auch bereits nach was Passendem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiK75 (7. Oktober 2016)

http://www.ramlon-bikes.de/mountainbike-komponenten.asp

Vielleicht kürzen die dir ja auch was auf unter 120mm

Alternativ könntest du ja auch einen etwas höheren Reifen nehmen.
In dem Alter wachsen die Zwerge wie Unkraut und die Zeit wo das Rad mehr im Keller als auf der Piste ist steht vor der Tür.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sylvia81 (11. Mai 2017)

Guten Abend, 
Weihnachten gab es das Rad noch nicht. Nach einem Besuch beim Kubikehändler (sehr nett und gut beraten) stand die Entscheidung eigentlich fest, es wird zum Geburtstag im Juni das Kubike20 werden. Jetzt hatte mein Sohn heute sie Chance mit dem Kania 24 small zu fahren. Den Sitz ganz runtergestellt, klappte das Fahren super. Er kommt auf den Boden. Es schaut nur merkwürdig aus, da die Räder höher sind als der Sitz. Was meint ihr, sollen wir das 24er abkaufen (Sohnemann ist rausgewachsen) oder beim 20er Kubike bleiben. 

LG Sylvia


----------



## AndiK75 (11. Mai 2017)

Ich würde dir das 24" empfehlen.
1.) wachsen die Zwerge soooo schnell
2.) mein Sohn passte auch gerade so auf sein 24" und war da drauf sicherer unterwegs als auf dem 20er


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## KIV (12. Mai 2017)

+1
Unbedingt 24". Das Kania 24small hatte unser Junior auch und ist damit deutlich besser gefahren, als mit 20".
Das Prinzip 'kleiner Rahmen mit großen Rädern' ist besonders bei Kinderrädern sinnvoll.
Das Rad wächst dann auch recht lange mit, Sattelstütze raus und ein längerer Vorbau (und vllt noch ein Lenker mit Rise) reicht.
Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen und der Mehrpreis ist durch den hohen Wiederverkaufswert gut abgedeckt.


----------



## Sylvia81 (12. Mai 2017)

Ja, ein Schnäppchen ist es auch
Danke Euch


----------



## Sylvia81 (12. Mai 2017)

Ich habe gerade versucht Reifen zu bestellen. Bekommt man die Mow Joe nich mehr?


----------



## track94 (12. Mai 2017)

Schlecht bis gar nicht manchmal tauchen nochmal welche auf ....RocketRon


----------



## Sylvia81 (12. Mai 2017)

Was gibt es für Alternativen? Auf dem Kubike 24 sind Kenda K1153 24 x 1.75 drauf


----------



## AndiK75 (12. Mai 2017)

Wir fahren auch den Rocket Ron und sind sehr zufrieden.


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## Sylvia81 (12. Mai 2017)

Ok. Wieviel kosten die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvia81 (12. Mai 2017)

Und wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung mit Größe.  Einfach nur 24 Zoll?


----------



## Sylvia81 (12. Mai 2017)

Hier ist das gute Stück. 
Was meint Ihr? Griffe müssen auch neu. Worauf soll ich das achten? Bin da total ahnungslos und es ist mir wichtig, dass wir längere Touren machen können.


----------



## KIV (12. Mai 2017)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade versucht Reifen zu bestellen. Bekommt man die Mow Joe nich mehr?


Frag mal bei Herrn Fischer, Pyrobikes
Vielleicht schickst Du ihm direkt ein Foto vom Rad, er darf/durfte OEM an seinen Rädern noch welche verbauen, meine ich...
Vielleicht irre ich mich da aber, oder er hat auch keine mehr. Aber auf jeden Fall was passendes anzubieten.

Bzgl Griffe: Bekommst Du auch von ihm.


----------



## AndiK75 (12. Mai 2017)

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...treifen/Rocket-Ron-Performance,-24-Zoll/92646


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## AndiK75 (12. Mai 2017)

Etwas schwerer, aber auf nem 20er habe ich diese kürzlich montiert.

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...ite=d&rdeocl=1&rdetpl=productpage&rdebox=box5


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## Sylvia81 (12. Mai 2017)

Danke


----------



## Sylvia81 (13. Mai 2017)

Noch zwei Fragen sind mir eingefallen,

welche Rahmenschutzfolie ist zu empfehlen?

Kann man den Rahmen (ist schon ziemlich vermckelt) nachlaackieren? Hat Herr Fischer wohl so Reparatursets? Gibt es ja für Autos auch. 

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## KIV (13. Mai 2017)

Ja, Farbe im Fläschchen gibt's bei Herrn Fischer.


----------



## Sylvia81 (15. Mai 2017)

Hallöchen,

vielen Dank an alle, die mir hier geholfen haben.

Eine Frage hab ich dann doch noch. Ich möchte ja nicht, dass das gute Rad gestohlen wird. Welche Schlösser benutzen Eure Kids? Wir sparen hier am Fahrradgewicht aber die Schlösser sind sowas von schwer. Gibt es leichte Alternativen zu Abus & co.?

LG
Sylvia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (15. Mai 2017)

Bei längeren Touren bin ich (oder meine Frau) dabei und für die Schlösser zuständig.
An der Grundschule reicht (bei uns) ein Billig-Kabelschloß mit 3-stelligem Code, schützt nur gegen spontanes wegtragen...
Alternativ die 'Kette mit Textilüberzug' von Abus, die gibt's auch mit Zahlenschloß. Oder diesen 'Zollstock'-Klumpen, Bordo(?). Der ist wahrscheinlich etwas schwerer und etwas komplizierter zu bedienen, baumelt aber nicht am Rad herum...


----------



## Beppe (15. Mai 2017)

http://www.pepperbikes.de/12-jahre-jubilaum/mtb-hot-pepper-20-in-rot-blau-turkis-oder-weiss.html

Das Pepper 20" ist morgen für 299 im Angebot.

2cm mehr Radstand, 1m mehr Oberrohrlänge und der lange Vorbau sowie die 140mm Kurbel sind das K.O. gegenüber einem ebenfalls zur Wahl stehenden Woom 4.


----------



## KIV (15. Mai 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> http://www.pepperbikes.de/12-jahre-jubilaum/mtb-hot-pepper-20-in-rot-blau-turkis-oder-weiss.html
> 
> Das Pepper 20" ist morgen für 299 im Angebot.
> 
> 2cm mehr Radstand, 1m mehr Oberrohrlänge und der lange Vorbau sowie die 140mm Kurbel sind das K.O. gegenüber einem ebenfalls zur Wahl stehenden Woom 4.


 Gibs zu, Du hast den Fred nur (max) überflogen..?!


----------



## track94 (15. Mai 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Bei längeren Touren bin ich (oder meine Frau) dabei und für die Schlösser zuständig.
> An der Grundschule reicht (bei uns) ein Billig-Kabelschloß mit 3-stelligem Code, schützt nur gegen spontanes wegtragen...
> Alternativ die 'Kette mit Textilüberzug' von Abus, die gibt's auch mit Zahlenschloß. Oder diesen 'Zollstock'-Klumpen, Bordo(?). Der ist wahrscheinlich etwas schwerer und etwas komplizierter zu bedienen, baumelt aber nicht am Rad herum...


Sieht bei ns auch so aus Abus Bordo und dickes Kettenschloss bei mir in den Lowrider Taschen


----------



## Sylvia81 (15. Mai 2017)

Ok


----------



## kc85 (15. Mai 2017)

Dito bei uns. In der Regel fahren die Kids gemeinsam mit uns Eltern, also buckeln wir auch, je nach Erfordernis, ein oder mehrere solide Schlösser mit herum.

Falls die Kids wirklich mal allein unterwegs sind, haben sie ein relativ leichtes Kabelschloss und Papas Anti-Diebstahl-Gebete dabei. Hat bisher immer gereicht - toi, toi, toi.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvia81 (15. Mai 2017)

Ok. Ging ja eher um Schule und wenn er allein unterwegs ist. 

Danke


----------



## track94 (15. Mai 2017)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Ok. Ging ja eher um Schule und wenn er allein unterwegs ist.
> 
> Danke


Bei einem leichten Rad sollte die Sicherheit an Gewicht zu verkraften sein


----------



## Sylvia81 (16. Mai 2017)

Hi.

Problem.  Ich habe einen Sram Drehschalter bestellt. Leider 7-fach. Das Kania hat aber 8 Zahnräder, also 8-fach oder?

Kann ich trotzdem den 7er verwenden? 

Lg Sylvia


----------



## track94 (16. Mai 2017)

Nein


----------



## Sylvia81 (16. Mai 2017)

Shit

Dann hab ich da noch so einen Plastikkreis bei der Gangschaltung. Dieser hat sich gelöst. Wie muss ich den befestigen? Oder wofür soll das Teil sein? 

Lg Sylvia


----------



## KIV (16. Mai 2017)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Dann hab ich da noch so einen Plastikkreis bei der Gangschaltung. Dieser hat sich gelöst. Wie muss ich den befestigen? Oder wofür soll das Teil sein?


Was meinst Du damit? Ein Schutzring zwischen der Kassette und den Speichen?

Zum Drehgriff: Wenn Du einen Sram-Griff mit Shimano-Idexierung für ein Shimano-Schaltwerk gekauft hast, dann sollte das problemlos klappen.
Edith sagt: Nee, das stimmt nicht. 7 und 8 haben unterschiedliche Abstände. Sagen auch Sheldon und Arno: https://arnowelzel.de/wp/projekte/sheldon-brown/shimano-kassetten-kassettennaben


----------



## Sylvia81 (16. Mai 2017)

SRAM MRX Drehgriff-Schalter Comp 7-fach hinten/rechts schwarz hab ich gekauft.

Schutzring ist richtig


----------



## track94 (17. Mai 2017)

Schutzring kannst du weglassen. 
Spart Gewicht


----------



## KIV (17. Mai 2017)

...musst nur dann das Schaltwerk (End-Anschlag) noch etwas genauer einstellen, um Kettenklemmer oder Speichenkontakt zu verhindern.


----------



## Sylvia81 (17. Mai 2017)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (17. Mai 2017)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Problem.  Ich habe einen Sram Drehschalter bestellt. Leider 7-fach. Das Kania hat aber 8 Zahnräder, also 8-fach oder?
> 
> ...


https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...drehgriff-schalter-fuer-shimano-rechts-136165

Wenn das dieser Schalter ist, sollte das doch funktionieren. Bin etwas irritiert, weil in der Tabelle aus meinem Link der Ritzelabstand zwischen 7 und 8 Kassetten unterschiedlich angegeben wird. Ich würde es vllt doch erstmal ausprobieren und dabei auf das kleinste Ritzel verzichten.


----------



## Sylvia81 (17. Mai 2017)

Ja, das ist der nur fach


----------



## Sylvia81 (17. Mai 2017)

Hab jetzt doch 8-fach Schalter bestellt.


----------



## Sylvia81 (20. Mai 2017)

Hi.

Warum steht auf manchen Rädern Kania und auf anderen Kaniabikes? 

Gibt es einen Unterschied? 

Lg Sylvia


----------

